# قتلى بالعشرات فى مبارة المصرى والأهلى



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

التلفزيون المصري: 7 قتلى في اعمال شغب بعد مباراة كرة قدم


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*قناة اون تى فى : عشرون جثة بمستشفى حميات بور سعيد ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*القاهرة (رويترز) - قال أحمد ناجي مدرب حراس مرمى الاهلي ان غرفة خلع ملابس الفريق باستاد بورسعيد تحولت الى ما يُشبه "المشرحة" بسبب كثرة المصابين بها عقب اعتداء الجماهير على اللاعبين والمشجعين بعد مباراة أمام المصري في دوري مصر الممتاز لكرة القدم يوم الاربعاء.

وأضاف ناجي في اتصال هاتفي مع قناة الاهلي التلفزيونية "أحد المشجعين توفي في غرفة خلع ملابس الاهلي بسبب إصابة لحقت به."

وتابع "جميع لاعبي الاهلي منهارة بسبب المشجع الذي توفي في الغرفة. هناك ما يقرب من ألف مشجع مصابين في طرقات مؤدية الى غرف خلع الملابس."

ولم يتسن على الفور الوصول الى مسؤولي الأمن للتعليق.

وبعد إطلاق صفارة النهاية انطلقت أعداد كبيرة من المشجعين الى أرض الملعب وحاولوا الاعتداء على لاعبي الاهلي وجهازه الفني وطاردوهم وهم في طريقهم نحو غرف خلع الملابس.

وأظهرت لقطات تلفزيونية مشجعين وهم يعتدون على سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير الكرة في الاهلي.

وانتهى اللقاء بفوز المصري 3-1 على الاهلي المدافع عن اللقب.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*نادر السيد : ساعة كاملة بعد الماتش ولايوجد أمن ولا سيارات اسعاف ... هذه العملية مقصودة من قِبل المسئولين والنظام، حتى يشوهوا صورة المُناداة بالتغيير ، هم المسئولين عن هذه الفوضى ... إذا كانوا يرغبون في تأمين المباراة كانوا فعلوا ، لكنهم لايرغبون في ذلك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

* التلفزيون المصري: 15 قتيلا في اعمال شغب بعد مباراة كرة قدم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الغاء مباراة الزمالك والاسماعيلى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1GDeg7-R5OM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*مدير مستشفى بورسعيد الأميري : 35 حالة وفاة في أحداث موقعة بورسعيد حتى الآن منهم جنود من الامن المركزى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*حريق ضخم فى استاد القاهرة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*وزارة الصحة .... عدد القتلى 38 قتيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*جريدة التحرير: عدد القتلى 40 قتيل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*رئيس نادى سموحه " فرج عامر ".. يعلن انسحاب ناديه من الدورى المصرى ردا على ماحدث فى مباراه الاهلى والمصرى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*ايهاب على طبيب فريق نادى الاهلى : الذى حدث تم الترتيب له قبل المباراة وهذه ليست افعال جماهير كرة قدم *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

تم تاجيل جميع مباريات الدورى المصرى لاجل غير مسمى


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*انسحاب النادى الأهلى من مسابقة الدورى*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

51 قتيل حتى الان استرها يا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*موقعة الجمل تتكرر ..... فى استاد بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*جمهور الاهلى الــ 3000 مشجع محاصرين داخل الاستاد .. وتوجد ازمة فعلية الان فى كيفية خروج هذه الجماهير من ملعب بورسعيد المحاصر *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

سياره المطافى تصل لاستاد القاهره الان


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*اهالى بورسعيد يشاركون فى نقل المصابين *


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2012)

*أستاذي ما المقصود من تكرار موقعة الجمل ؟؟ هل دخلت دواب أيضاً مثل موقعة الجمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*من أي طرف القتلى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*عدد القتلى يتجاوز الستون قتيل .... المصدر مستشفيات بور سعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أستاذي ما المقصود من تكرار موقعة الجمل ؟؟ هل دخلت دواب أيضاً مثل موقعة الجمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *من أي طرف القتلى ؟؟؟؟؟*



*المقصود أن الأمر مدبر من قبل جهات سيادية ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الإذاعة الداخلية لاستاد القاهرة : حريق مدرجات الدرجة الثالثة بسبب ماس كهربائي ..... عرفو منين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 فبراير 2012)

*حبيبي أنا أعرف إنفعال الجماهير ، لتدبر أمراً كهذا عليك استغلال تحيز الحكم لإغضاب الجماهير لدرجة الجنون .*
*ولكن ما حدث هنا أن فريقهم منتصر !!!!*

*لا أدري إن كان حقاً يمكن تحريك الآلاف بسهولة .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*وزارة الصحة : مقتل 73 في اشتباكات عقب مباراة المصري والأهلي في بورسعيد" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*سمير زاهر : قررنا ايقاف الدورى لأجل غير مسمى .. وسيتم تشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق من اتحاد الكورة *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

انا ذهقت من كلمه تقصى حقائق


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*ألتراس الزمالك: أخذنا قرار الخروج من مدرجات ستاد القاهرة قبل قرار إلغاء المبارة وأشعلنا النار في قماش "الدخلة" لسرعة الخروج من الاستاد *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

أعلن الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس مجلس الشعب، عقد جلسة طارئة غدا  الخميس، فى تمام الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا، لمناقشة تداعيات أسباب حادث  بورسعيد.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

* أحمد أسامة : النادي المصري فاز بثلاثة أهداف علي النادي الأهلي ، هذه النتيجة نتيجة لا يحلم المصري بالفوز بها علي الأهلي ، من قام بالنزول أرض الملعب من مدرجات المصري ، أيضاً من نزل الي الملعب من مكان محدد في المدرجات دفعه واحده و ليس كل المدرجات، كل ما سبق أضف عليه 6 حوادث سطو مسلح علي مدار يومين سابقين .

أضف عليه أيضاً أن الشرطه أو الجيش لم يأتي الي الملعب للحماية و تفريق الجماهير الا بعد الساعه التاسعه مع أن المباراه انتهت في الساعه السابعه .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*مساعد وزير الصحة .... هناك 68 جثة فى مشتشفيات بور سعيد*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

أبدى الأمريكى بوب برادلى المدير الفنى للمنتخب الوطنى استياءه الشديد من  الأحداث التى وقعت فى مباراة الأهلى والمصرى ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الـ17 من  الدورى.

على جانب آخر، أكد زكى عبد الفتاح مدرب حراس المنتخب الذى كان متواجداً  بجوار برادلى فى مباراة الزمالك والإسماعيلى، أن الجهاز بالكامل مستاء مما  حدث، خاصة بعد وقوع حالات وفاة، كما أن ما حدث يعد عار على مصر، ولا يمت  للأخلاق الرياضية بصلة.

أضاف مدرب الحراس، أن هناك اتجاهاً لنقل معسكر المنتخب المقرر إقامته فى  بورسعيد لإرسال رسالة لجمهور بورسعيد بأنهم لا يستحقون مشاهدة المنتخب بعد  ما حدث منهم تجاه إخوانهم من جمهور الأهلى.


----------



## The Coptic Legend (1 فبراير 2012)

أقسم شريف إكرامى أنه لن ينزل الملعب بعد اليوم، إلا بعد أخذ حق الجماهير  التى ماتت فى بورسعيد، بعد اعتداء جماهير بورسعيد الوحشى عليها ووقوع أكثر  من ثلاث حالات وفاة.

وقال إكرامى، فى تصريحات تليفزيونية، إنه لا يصدق ما يحدث لفريق الأهلى  وجماهيره فى بورسعيد، حيث لا توجد حماية أمنية، مؤكدا أنه تعرض لهجوم شرس  من أكثر من 50 مشجعا بورسعيديا اعتدوا عليه بالضرب.

تساءل إكرامى، من سيحصل حق الناس التى تعرضت للوفاة، وما الذنب الذى ارتكبته ليكون مصيرها الموت.


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*نداء عاجل : مستشفى بورسعيد العام تحتاج الى التبرع بالدم وعلى القريبون سرعة الاستجابة لانقاذ الحالات بالمستشفى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*.الكتاتنى : مجلس الشعب المصري يعقد جلسة طارئة صباح الغد لمناقشة تداعيات أحداث الشغب في بورسعيد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*طالب حسن حمدى رئيس النادى الأهلى المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية باستخدام الطائرات العسكرية لنقل جمهور الفريق ولاعبيه من بورسعيد بعد الاعتداءات التى يتعرضون لها حاليا على يد المئات من جمهور المصرى المتواجدين حاليا بجوار استاد المصرى رافضين خروج الفريق وجماهيره
وقال مصدر فى الأهلى إن حمدى يحث حاليا الموقف مع أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأجرى اتصالات بقيادات فى وزارة الداخلية والمجلس العسكرى للتدخل السريع وإخراج جمهور الأهلى ولاعبى الفريق وجهازه الفنى قبل اشتعال الموقف أكثر من ذلك لاسيما وأن شغب جمهور المصرى أسفر عن وفاة الكثير من مشجعى الأهلى بجانب إصابة العشرات وبعض لاعبى الفريق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*نادى الزمالك يجمد نشاط كرة القدم تضامنا مع الأحداث المؤسفة ببورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*البدرى فرغلى عضو مجلس الشعب عن بور سعيد يحذر من احتراق بور سعيد ويتهم الأمن بالتواطئ بالسماح بإدخال أسلحة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*سيد معوض وشريف إكرامى وآخرين مصابون إصابات بالغة بالإضافة إلى أن هناك ما يزيد عن أربع لاعبين منهم محمد أبو تريكة مفقودين حتى هذه اللحظة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر ببدء التحقيق فى أحداث شغب مباراة بورسعيد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*البدري فرغلى لمودرن سبورت : اتحاد الكرة هم رجال جمال مبارك وهم من أشعلوا الفتنة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

* اللواء اسماعيل عتمان : نحن لا نريد أى مشاكل ونريد ان تبقى الصورة الجيدة للقوات المسلحة .. وليس عندى اى معلومة مؤكدة تجاه الاحداث الاخيرة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mrtghSfRvUA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*كامل ابو على و جميع أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى المصرى يتقدون بإستقالتهم

محمود عامر عضو مجلس الشعب لقناة مودرن سبورت: يجب أن تستقيل الحكومة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الجيش المصري يرسل طائرات عسكرية لاجلاء لاعبي الاهلي والمصابين من بور سعيد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*غزلان المتحدث الرسمى للاخوان المسلمين : نعانى من انفلات أمنى .. والذى تم اليوم عمل مدبر وأشعر بأن ظباط الشرطة يعاقبون الشعب على قيام الثورة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غزلان المتحدث الرسمى للاخوان المسلمين : نعانى من انفلات أمنى .. والذى تم اليوم عمل مدبر وأشعر بأن ظباط الشرطة يعاقبون الشعب على قيام الثورة *


*داااااااااااا اكيييييييييييييييييييد مليون الميه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*النائب عصام العريان : يتحمل مسئولية مجزرة بورسعيد كاملة الداخلية والجيش وسنحاسبهم غدا فى البرلمان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الجيش ينتشر لحماية المنشأت فى بورسعيد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

* التراس الزمالك تعلن تجمع الان لسفرها لبورسعيد لتأمين ما تبقى من جماهير التراس الاهلى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 فبراير 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور حسن الإسناوى مدير مستشفى بورسعيد عن وفاة 51 شخصا، خلال الأحداث التى شهدها استاد بورسعيد اليوم بعد مباراة الأهلى والمصرى، فضلا عن مئات المصابين.* 

المصدر : اليوم السابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*د.أبو الفتوح : المجزرة فى إستاد بورسعيد ليس مجرد تقصير أمنى لكنها جريمة كاملة والثورة لا يمكن أن تسمح بعقاب الالتراس على مشاركتهم فى التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعلن الدكتور حسن الإسناوى مدير مستشفى بورسعيد عن وفاة 51 شخصا، خلال الأحداث التى شهدها استاد بورسعيد اليوم بعد مباراة الأهلى والمصرى، فضلا عن مئات المصابين.*
> 
> المصدر : اليوم السابع



*العدد الرسمى 68 قتيل .... منذ ساعة ... والجرحى حوالى 1200 جريح .. وهناك نقص فى الدم ... ونقص فى الأطباء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

* البدري فرغلى لشوبير : البلد ترجع للوراء بسبب دفاع امثالك عن بقايا النظام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*عمرو خالد : علي مودرن كورة مع شوبير | لا استطيع قراءة الاحداث علي انها رياضية ولا استطيع تحميل الشرطة وحدها المسئولية , انه مخطط لتخريب مصر ومزيد من اشعال الفتن *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * البدري فرغلى لشوبير : البلد ترجع للوراء بسبب دفاع امثالك عن بقايا النظام *


*والله العظيم صح صح لشوبير دا بتاع النظام السابق الخائن .. عنده حق البدرى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*قرر مجلس ادارة النادى الاهلى برئاسة حسن حمدي تجميد النشاط الرياضى فى بيان رسمى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى : يتابع د.الجنزورى بشكل مباشر لحظة بلحظة عملية إخلاء المتوفين والمصابين واللاعبين والمشجعين من استاد بورسعيد وخروجهم بشكل آمن من خلال التنسيق مع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة والاتصالات المستمرة مع وزيري الداخلية الصحة ومحافظة بورسعيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*صفحة وزارة الداخلية المصرية | نطالب السيد الوزير بأخذ موقف حازم تجاة مدير أمن بورسعيد وقيادات المديرية وقيادات الامن المركزى القائمة على تأمين المباراة لما حدث من سلبية وضعف فى ادارة تلك الازمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*أكد نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب النور أن ما حدث اليوم في مبارة الأهلي والمصري من إراقة للدماء المعصومة أمر لا يقبله الشرع ولا العقل ولا يمكن السكوت عليه.

وأشار إلي أن الأجهزة الأمنية مدانة بوضوح في هذه الواقعة لتقصيرها الواضح في حماية الأرواح، وفي نفس الوقت ،فإن الذي قام بأحداث الشغب لا يمكن أن يكون جمهوراً ...مسئولا ولا يمكننا فصل هذا المشهد عن عموم الفوضي التي يحاول البعض جر البلاد إليها.

وأضاف بكار: إن نواب النور سيمارسون دورهم التشريعي والرقابي وسيطرحون علي مجلس الشعب الأزمة الأمنية بكل تفاصيلها التي لم تقف فقط عند اعتداءات اليوم وإنما هي سلسلة من الاعتداءات علي البنوك والمحال التجارية وترويع الأمنين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*د.أيمن نور " عضو التحالف الديمقراطى " | السيناريو مشابه لسيناريو أزمة مارس 1954 للإنقلاب من العسكر على نتائج الديمقراطية بأحداث عنف مفتعلة وتخويف الشعب المصرى، ولا أستبعد أو أفترض من البداية وجود تواطؤ فى هذه المأساة، ولكن الأمر لن يمر أبداً بلا محاسبة فالدم المصرى خط أحمر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*بيان للنادي الأهلي: حداد 3 أيام وتعليق الأنشطة الرياضية وطلب عاجل للنائب العام للكشف عن المتورطين ورفع تقرير للمجلس العسكري ومجلس الوزراء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*ناديا ليفربول والترجى التونسى يعلنان الحداد لاحداث مباراة الاهلى والمصرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الحداد يخيم على صفحات فيس بوك و تغريدات تويتر لأن شباب الألتراس الذي حمى الميدان في موقعة الجمل يذبح اليوم في ذكراها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الآن: المظاهرات تندلع من امام النادى الاهلى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*وصول ألتراس زمالك الان امام نادى الاهلى تتضامنا مع التراس الاهلى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*الجماهير التي اقتحمت أرض الاستاد تحمل في يدها عصيان ذات شكل موحد





​ *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجماهير التي اقتحمت أرض الاستاد تحمل في يدها عصيان ذات شكل موحد*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اللى اخد الصورة دى وحللها .. استاااااااااااذ*​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعه  حد يقولى 

ايه اللى بيحصل ده 

هى دى مصر  هى دى بلد الامن والامان 

هى دى ام الدنيا 

كل يوم شهدا باعشرات 

للدرجه دى حياه الناس متساويش اى حاجه 

لمصلحه مين كل ده علشان كرسى ولا سرقه البلد 

ولا علشان كل واحد عايز ياخد حته من التورته 

والله حرام  الواحد نفسيته ادمرت 
​


----------



## mera22 (1 فبراير 2012)

*انت قلت يااااااااااااااااااااارب مبارك شعبى مصر

مصر محتاجااااااااااااااااااااااالك مد ايدك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2012)

*التراس الأهلى بالسويس يهاجمون مديرية أمن السويس بالشماريخ والأمن يرد بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع ....*


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2012)

*لو فيه مسؤولين عن الاحداث بعد المجلس والامن ..
فهو اعلام الدربوكة اعلام تغييب العقول .. 
اعلام النفاق ..
اعلام بيقدم مادة احقر من المخدرات ..
بتغيب الناس وتفهمها ان اقصى فرحة هى فرحتها بجون 
وخليت الناس تتكلم على قرارات حكام ماتش اكتر من كلامهم على حكام بلد .. 
اعلام خلى همه تشويه شباب رفعو صوتهم ..
هتفوا للحرية و اتحركوا برة الدايرة المرسومة وهتفوا لبلدهم مع ناديهم ..
وهتفوا ضد الظلم وضد العسكر وهما رافعين اعلام انديتهم .. 
دم الشباب ده فى رقبة المجلس والامن وشلبوكة وشوفير والغندور وغيرهم ..​*


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (1 فبراير 2012)

اعلن كلا من ابوتريكة ومتعب وبركات اعتزالهم كرة القدم نهائيا اعتراضا على احداث اليوم 

الحياة الآن


----------



## Abd elmassih (2 فبراير 2012)

*لم تكن أحداث الشغب والعنف التي جرت اليوم في مباراة الأهلي  والمصري في ستاد بورسعيد التي راح ضحيتها اكثر من 70 قتيل و 400 مصاب أحداث  شغب رياضي فقط بل كانت لها أبعاد سياسية اكبر من ذلك بكثير وقد ظهر هذا  بشكل واضح في آراء الكثير من الأدباء والرياضيين والسياسيين من خلال صفحات  التواصل الاجتماعي على الفيس بوك.*

*منهم من قال انها مؤامرة متعمدة ومنهم من يتهم وزارة الداخلية  بالتخاذل وأن المجلس العسكري وراء هذه الأحداث مثل حمدين صباحي المرشح  المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية وقد قال:" أن احداث اليوم تعد كميناً لكل من شارك  في الثورة ومن بينهم الألتراس".*

*وقال د/ محمد العدل المنتج السينمائي : "احنا مش آسفين يا مشير وأهالي بورسعيد لا يفعلوا ذلك".*

*أما د/ مصطفى النجار قال : "اليوم سقطت حكومة الجنزوري وحان وقت رحيلها ويجب تبكير انتخابات الرئاسة حتى يعود الوطن وطن".*
*وأضاف "النجار" : "ما يحدث ليس صدفة وهناك ما يحاك لنا .*

*وقال عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء السابق: "ما حدث من احداث شغب داخل ملعب بورسعيد يعتبر فوضى ممنهجة".*

*وقال يسري فودة: "لو سقط هذا العدد من الأبرياء في اي دولة محترم شعبها لسقطت حكومات العالم وذهب كبار المسئولين للسجون".*

*وقال أيمن نور: "مايحدث ليس فوضى ولا هو كرة قدم ويحمل المسئولية  الكاملة للمجلس العسكري وحكومة الجنزوري لأنهم المسئولين عن إدارة البلاد".*

*وطالب عمرو حمزاوي بإقالة وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن بورسعيد ومحافظها فوراً.*

*وعصام العريان عضو مجلس الشعب لدى حزب الحرية والعدالة يحمل قوات الأمن والجيش مسئولية ما حدث .*

*وصرح أيضاً وائل غنيم أن تصريحات المشير طنطاوي الإعلامية ورؤيته للأحداث تؤكد أن مصر في حاجة ماسة إلى قيادات حقيقية تقودها*


*وقال إسلام الشاطر لاعب بتروجيت  : "اعلن عدم لعبي كرة القدم مجدداً بسبب هذه الأحداث".*

*وايضاً عبر لاعبي النادي الأهلي عن فزعهم مما جرى كل وأعلن كل من  (محمد ابو تريكة) و(عماد متعب) و(محمد بركات) اعتزالهم كرة القدم نهائياً  احتجاجاً على ما حدث للجماهير ببورسعيد
*
*وقال عماد متعب: "هذه حرب وليست كرة قدم بأي حال من الأحوال.*

*وقال شريف إكرامي: "اقسم بالله لن أدخل الملعب مرة أخرى إذا لم تحصل الجماهير على حقها".*

*كما أعلن التوأمان حسام وإبراهيم حسن استقالتهما من رئاسة الجهاز الفني للنادي المصري.*

*وقد اعتصم أهالي المصابين وجماهير ألتراس الزمالك والأهلي أمام  نادي الأهلي احتجاجاً على أحداث بورسعيد وقالوا أنهم لن يضيعوا حق الشهداء  أو يتهاونوا فيها وأنهم يحملون الأمن والجيش المسئولية الكاملة ويطلبون  التحقيق الفوري ومعرفة المتسببين في هذه المجزرة*
*الفجر
*


----------



## MAJI (2 فبراير 2012)

مأساة بكل معنى الكلمة 
السياسة  تدخل الملاعب والانشطة الرياضية
ربنا يرحم الشهداء ويشفي الجرحى
ويحمي مصر من المخربين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 فبراير 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر باستدعاء كل من محافظ بورسعيد ومدير الأمن*

*الاتحاد الأفريقي يعلن الحداد في بطولة كأس أفريقيا للأمم*

*"عمرو موسى" يؤيد إقالة اتحاد الكرة.. ويحذر من عودة الانفلات الأمنى*

*الجنزورى يرد: "أنا أتحمل المسئولية كاملة ومستعد لأن أقابل أى جهة"*

*بعد أن قاطعه النواب واتهموه بالمسئولية.. وتابع قائلا، *
*أنا أتحمل المسئولية كاملة ومستعد لأن أقابل أى شخص أو أى جهة، *
*وأضاف أنا مسئول عن ماذا، *
*هل مسئول لماذا أعمل وأتحمل المسئولية، *
*هل أنا اللى أخليت بالأمن، *
*وهل أنا مسئول عن الإعلام الذى يعمل أكثر من أى دولة معادية لمصر،*
*أى مسئولية لشخص جاء فى هذا العمر ليحمى الوطن.*


----------

